# Crate versus an exercise play pen



## titaniummd (Sep 29, 2007)

I was considering getting an exercise play pen versus a crate. I was thinking a metal play pen would give more room. However, would a dog be able to get out of it (ie is it less secure than a crate)?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Depending on how big the dog is and what kind it is, it could jump out. A crate is better because it gives the dog a more secure feeling.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 29, 2007)

I thinking of a toy dog like a Bichon Frise or a Shih Tzu.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

The crate is good because it helps with house training and provides the dog with a safe place to retreat (like a den). If you use an exercise pen you are asking for accidents in the house. A crate should be just big enough for the dog to stand up, turn around and lay down. Once your pup is house trained if you want to provide him with more room an x-pen would be ideal!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I know of people that combine the two. They put the crate inside the play pen. They put a tarp or somethng like that under the play pen in case of accidents. 

Can't comment either way, since I've never done this.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

I also agree that you could be asking for trouble with a play pen. They have to much room. Keep in mind, that the more room dog has, the more potential for mischief.

I find that this is a common concern, and one reason people tend to have a negative feelings about crates. Dogs, and especially pups love the feeling of being closed in, just like their cave dwelling ancestors (wolves). 

Anela


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd recommend a crate. The common rationale for getting a pen is "I am getting a place in which my dog will spend long periods of time; the bigger the more comfortable for him." However, dogs love little "cubby-holes" that belong solely to them. As someone who used a playpen instead of a crate with my first dog, I have to say that housetraining would have been much more efficient if I had used a crate instead. Dogs have a strong sense of home, belonging and security about their crate, in a way that they don't about a play pen...they need a cosy spot. I agree, with a playpen you are just asking for house accidents.

(We did eventually get Spunky housetrained, but sometimes I think that at 9, I can't have been mature or responsible enough, and she got fed up with me and somehow trained herself...)


----------



## JTLABMIX (Sep 12, 2007)

titaniummd said:


> I was considering getting an exercise play pen versus a crate. I was thinking a metal play pen would give more room. However, would a dog be able to get out of it (ie is it less secure than a crate)?


I use an exercise play pen in our backyard. the only time J.T. is in it is when the gates have to be open or I am mowing. He isn't in it for long so I have never had a problem with escape.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I think alot depends on your situation. We used a crate and a safe room. My trainer told us that 4 hours was the max to leave a small dog in a crate and we were leaving him for 5 to 6 hours a day. The trainer explained that if the puppy has an accident in his crate you set yourself up for a whole new set of problems, so we shouldn't set him up for failure. Initially when he was small we used a piddle pad for accidents but eventually we were able to ditch the piddle pads. His crate is kept in his safe room which is the kitchen/dining room area gated off from the rest of the house. He can hold it for up to 10 hours now and hasn't had an accident since he was 4 months old - he's 11 months now. He's a mix of shih tzu, bichon and poodle.
Another reason we don't keep him in a crate during the day when we're gone is our cats. Riley likes to play with them. When he's in the crate they tend to surround the crate which just sets him off barking because he wants to play.


----------

